# What time is it.......



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

and this

Click Here!

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: The Goons classic


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: The Goons classic


Andy

Does that mean I have redeemed myself? :lol:

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would not go that far Joe :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would not go that far Joe :wink:


OK. Try these then Andy.

Click Here!

Click Here!

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have the original 45 of the Ying Tong Song some were and I'm Walking Backwards For Christmas is the B side :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have the original 45 of the Ying Tong Song some were and I'm Walking Backwards For Christmas is the B side :lol: :lol:


You're laughing mate. Are you at work? They'll think you've finally lost it.

Joe


----------

